# Race Across America starts today!



## Marc (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.raceacrossamerica.org/raam/home.php?N_webcat_id=1

Cyclists gone over the edge, pure and simple.  Entertaining to follow though.

The multi time winner of the solo category, Jure Robic, is racing again this year.  Most people consider him a lock.  Apparently he starts off the race by riding for 40 or so straight hours.

Here's an interesting article on his methods and madness, literally:

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/05/sports/playmagazine/05robicpm.html?pagewanted=print


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, now that is an endurance race, of all endurance races.....


----------

